# Help us find a home(stead) in Ohio?



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Any and all leads welcome, even if it doesn't fit our exact parameters, or if it's just you know a guy who might know a guy!

We're looking for a fixer-upper in the greater Akron area. Closer to Kent or Medina would be great, but we're open to anywhere within a 40 minute drive of Akron City Hospital. 

We would like to get a 700-1000sqft home with at least two bedrooms, 1-5 acres, and no HOA. Plusses are a big kitchen, a walk in pantry, a well, fencing, woods, zoning that allows homesteading-type activities (chickens, maybe goats), an existing chimney, and outbuildings. 

We'd want to avoid really busy roads, being really close to industry, and new housing developments.

We are NOT looking for a new home, a builder, or a real estate agent. If your home has structural or foundation issues, it's not for us.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Try Ohio land and farm website, you can customize it for your needs.





__





Ohio Land for Sale - 5,682 Listings | Land and Farm


Find Ohio land for sale. View photos, research land, search and filter more than 5,682 listings | Land and Farm




www.landandfarm.com


----------



## SolomonMan (Jan 26, 2017)

KeeperOfTheHome,
A Note of sorts;

My wife is a real estate agent but her license is on the shelf until our twins are fully in school (full day). We are located/from Northwest Ohio.

We were looking about 9 years ago. My wife would set up showings for me and her to look at about every other weekend. Almost full day worth of showing each time with the occasional one or two after work type of things on Week Days. 

We had a top amount in mind (far less than 200K but more than 100K)...about half of what the banks would lend and just over a typical suburban home price in our current neighborhood ...and we have a big family (7 people total). So the house had to be of a certain size (rooms) and our area was 60 mile radius from Toledo. The home we lived in at that point was completely gutted/remodeled by yours truly. I also wanted a home that did not need that type of work again as it was my 3rd home doing a complete Gut remodel.

We looked over 4 years, I lost track of how many houses but it had to be in the 100s. We had three contenders in that time frame. Most of the others were in horrible shape for the asking prices...We are not talking cosmetic but foundation etc issues or size was not correct either in its description or when you arrived. 

The first contender was a newer home (1990s) that needed cosmetic cleanup (carpet and paint mostly) and was slightly larger then my last home no out buildings. Price was good...very good (less than half of max with all repairs with me letting the work be done) as the couple was leaving area/money issues. Acreage was around 7.78 and a large amount of it was wooded. It sold in less then two days...before we even had a chance to write it up. The buyer was a real estate agent who later flipped the home for 3-4 times what he paid.

The second home was beautiful, next to a quarry basically (so no more neighbors other than the one next it) - 5 acres. Price was 10,000 under my figured amount. Floor layout was all one floor but was larger than my last home by easily 25%. There was a medium small out building older but still 1970s era. I hesitated due to the location (close neighbor - 600 feet away) and the fact it was entirely electrical home. Home sold 2 weeks later.

The home we chose and our in now. Twice the size as my last home, a pond, older outbuilding (pole setup but built out of original 1900 barn). The house was gutted in 1996 with new foundation poured. Remote as all get out. Close neighbor a mile away almost.. The home at purchase needed some updating (furnace, water system, paint and carpet). They were all operational but very outdated. Cost was in budget and the house was extremely undervalued but the remote location killed it for most. I do a 50 mile commute one way daily. We discovered the home by accident while my wife was searching as one of showings canceled on us as it went under contract that morning. My wife by accident increased the number of rooms in the search criteria. When we bought the home we found out at closing there was another couple who wanted to buy the home but they had banking issues and they were trying to work it out as they put the offer on the home 3 days after it went for sale.

That was 5 or so years ago. Today my folks are trying to come back to Ohio from Buffalo New York. There problem is getting a house as the houses go under contract within days of getting it out on the market. Because of their now location (buffalo) they have changed their tactics and are now staying in the area to find a home and get it under contract as the drive time/showing setups about made it impossible for them to find a home. They are looking for a suburban home. My buddy just bought his summer cottage before it went on the market as the realtor called him before publishing.

So I guess my point is 
1) Have your financing in order.
2) Be flexible of the requirements (look possible slightly larger home)
3) Look on the fringes on the distance requirements (if your max is 40 widen it to 50 cause you max is probably others max as well)
4) Expect repairs (roofs\water systems) they come with all homes but know your hard stops (Foundation issues\electrical)
5) Do not be in a super hurry cause your dream homestead is out there and if its to be it will almost find you.

Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Our farm is in Carroll County, so not too far from you. Anything in the Medina area is going to be pricier just because the area is getting built up so fast. Even fixer uppers with land will be viewed as potential tear downs and an opportunity for subdivision. You might find something just South of Canton in _Ossining_ township (off of 43). If you are willing to go further South towards Waynesberg you'll find more. A lot of folks commute up 43 to work in Akron and Canton. You could also look East on 62 towards the general Alliance area. Also East of Canton off of 30.


You should also watch:

KIKO Auctioneers - check both the auctions and the listings. The auction results page is great for getting a feel for prices.





__





Single FAmily Homes for Sale|Carroll County Realtor| North East Ohio Commercial







newellrealtyandauction.com







Home - Baer Auctioneers Realty | Auctions - Real Estate



Farm and Dairy: Agriculture News, Auctions, Classifieds (check the classifieds). Lots of auctions are listed as well.

I'd also keep an eye on realtor.com and zillow.com

You can also drive around and look for "for sale" signs in areas that might be interesting.

Hopefully this is helpful. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

